# MISC | Your Country's Best Train



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

*Show the railway coahes/engines of your country.*

Show the railway coahes/locomotives of your country


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are some locomotives from India.

Diseal








































































































































Electric 























































These are some steam locos, they are now NOT in use, except for a couple here and there which are for tourists.





































For more photos/info on Indian Railways visit www.irfca.org. All these pics have been taken from that website.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

UK Railways (post privatisation)

Arriva Trains Wales



















C2C (operates east out of london)










Chiltern Railways










Central Trains



















First Great Western (fast intercity service)










First Great Western Link










First Scotrail










GNER (fast intercity)










Gatwick Express (airport service)










Heathrow Express (airport service)










Hull Trains










Merseyrail










Midland Mainline



















Northern










ONE










South Eastern Trains










Silverlink 










Southern










South East Trains



















Transpennine Express










Thameslink










Virgin










WAGN










Wessex Trains










and that is pretty much all the train operators in the UK


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Freight Locomotives (UK):

Class 60










Class 47










Class 37










Class 56










Class 66










Class 67










Class 92


----------



## get13 (Nov 27, 2004)

BTW this pic shows a rarely used scotrail train in the old livery. It is also at croy station which is 10 minutes from my house



>



Here are some more pictures of Scottish trains:

First the old Scotrail livery before the first takeover:



















Here is first scotrails new livary:





























Here is a train during repainting:











Here are pictures of Scotlands second train operator SPT:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Holy f*ck guys, we don't need 90 pictures a post...it seriously ruins the thread.

Generally in Canada they look like this.


----------



## Galaxy (Jul 30, 2004)

My favorite is the german 103 series.


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> My favorite is the german 103 series.


More and more InterCity-trains are replaced by ICE; The Class 103 series does not run any more.

























Here are some Dutch trains:


----------



## Perth4life3 (Nov 14, 2004)

Perths 

EMU class B on New MetroRail
http://perthtrains.nachohat.org/images/tr4782.jpg/img]

First EMU 
[img]http://perthtrains.nachohat.org/images/tr4781.jpg

The New 3 car Prospector









The New 2 car Avonlink (comes in 3 car too im pretty sure)









The Australind to Bunbury


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*United States of America (Amtrak)*

Amtrak California www.nrhs.com/railfan/pictures.htm:



Amtrak Acela:






Swiss Metroliner engines http://www.mikeyuhas.org/2005/img_6433.jpg:



Genisis Engine www.simpson.edu/.../062803Galesburg.html:



Dash 9 engine www.williamstrains.com/locos/dash9.htm:


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys, let 's make for a change. Instead of worst, we will have best trains.
Post all you like all you want. I will start with my country 's best. 
It 's Sentosa Express. It 's cool you see... Comes in four colours. 
Monorail blue








Monorail Orange


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

Continued ... 
Monorail Purple









AND....

Monorail Green









What are yours!! Do share!!


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

These are probably my two swedish favourites..

X40









X60









Comfy and pretty commuters


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ I think this one is the best in Sweden



















x61, from Skånetrafiken :cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

I think this one is the best in Bosnia, the intercity Končar lowfloor:





































:cheers:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

For the UK...

I have picked all these trains as they function well, are comfortable inside and look good 

The amazing HST!










Class 332!










Class 180!










Class 158!


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

cunghuong said:


> They look very nice! But how fast are they?
> Cheers!


You mean the Bosnian ones? Thanks. 

They are supposed to go up to 120 km/h, but because they are intercity, i doubt they will go over 90 km/h.

There are also the new Bosnian Talgo tilting-trains:














































The new Talgo trains usually go over 200 km/h, but on our railways they will reach up to 160 km/h.

And some more of the intercity, and talgo:














































:cheers:


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

Easy, I consider these to be the best trains we currently have in the Netherlands:

The ICE-3M rolling stock (NS owned):









VIRM EMU trainsets (NS owned):


----------



## Trainviationfanatica (May 28, 2010)

mirza-sm said:


> You mean the Bosnian ones? Thanks.
> 
> They are supposed to go up to 120 km/h, but because they are intercity, i doubt they will go over 90 km/h.
> 
> ...


Hey!! Nice to see Bosnia improving their railway equipment. Good job , Bosnia!!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Poland - I think Siemens Eurosprinter ES64U4 Taurus from Intercity company (10 locos now):



Wercyngetoryx said:


> W temacie "skoku w nadprzestrzeń":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ New coaches










Jan Kiepura Eurocity train coaches:










And Berlin-Warszawa Express with Siemens 










19WE local commuter & regional train


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Wow, I like the last one! kay:

And those new coaches look nice also!


----------



## Lockheed_F-22 (Feb 5, 2009)

I Think we already have a thread like this:

*Which trains are your favourite from your OWN country?*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1064581


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Best in Lithuania is the double-decker EJ 575



















by Vytautas_LT














































by Aivaras


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

It's the Sm3 class Pendolino. It's the fastest and has the best looking interior. (The tickets are overpriced. :rant


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

(double) 
(why after all these year there's still no delete function for these..)


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

I seriously doubt there is any rail track in Bosnia that allows speeds of 160 kph.


----------



## TsLeng (Dec 12, 2009)

Stadler FLIRTs are nice train-sets.

Good choice for Bosnia


----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina
*


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

USA, The Acela


----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not British, but I'm currently living and studying in the UK and my home country(Bahrain) has no real rail system, so I'll be referring to UK trains.

I like the HST...









...And the Class 360 Desiro









I also like the Class 90 and similar 91

















And lastly(and probably most controversially!) the Pendolino:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

The IC2000


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

In Japan...

*The best trains ever, throughout the history:*

JGR D51 (1936-1975)









JNR 103 (1964-)









*The most advanced train currently used, for urban transit:*

JR East E233









*The most advanced train currently used, for intercity transit:*

JR Central N700









*The most beautiful train:*

JR West 500









All pics from Wikipedia.


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

SOUTH AFRICA


Cape Town Guy said:


>





Durbsboi said:


>


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Apoc89 said:


> I'm not British, but I'm currently living and studying in the UK and my home country(Bahrain) has no real rail system, so I'll be referring to UK trains.
> 
> 
> I also like the Class 90 and similar 91
> ...


The MK3s with the Class 90 look great!

I used to hate the 390s when they first came out, but now I really like em. Not too sure what caused the change, I still hate the voyagers tho hno:


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

In morocco we have this one :
*
The Alstom Prima II engine* 










And this *Duplex*, i don't know it name.











In 2015 Morocco will have it first High Speed Line. :cheers:


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

Elvenking said:


> Poland - I think Siemens Eurosprinter ES64U4 Taurus from Intercity company (10 locos now):


How many of the Siemens locos are currently being used ? I read somewhere that 10 were ordered to be delivered until 2012. Whats the current status on this ?


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

In my every time more south-american country, trains are getting so so bad, that there isn't even a "best train"... They all suck!


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

- edit


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

My favorite from Poland.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Trainviationfanatica said:


> Hey!! Nice to see Bosnia improving their railway equipment. Good job , Bosnia!!





TsLeng said:


> Good choice for Bosnia


Thanks guys!


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

The best in Denmark:

The litra ER (or known publically in Denmark as the "Interregional, IR4" train):









The second-best, is probably the MG (IC4):









However, one could argue that the best trainset ever in Denmark is the...... MR!








(Reason being is that it never breaks down, and even if it does recieve a major fault that would otherwise have broken down other trains, this train will still soldier on)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

In Algeria

The Flirt Stadler



















Intercity Autorail CAF


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Netherlands*

The best trains of the Netherlands in my point of view...

*NS Intercity 'Koploper' *(headrunner) a real classicer now. In service since the '70. 
It connects all the medium and larger cities.









*NS Interregio * in service since the '90.
It connects all medium and larger cities at long distance.


















Upperlevel 2nd class (bleu)









Lowerlevel 1st class (red)









*NS Sprinter* Commuter train 
(Randstad metropolitan area|Amsterdam|Rotterdam|The Hague|Utrecht)

















*NS HiSpeed ICE* (Amsterdam CS - Frankfürt Hbh)









-----------------------------------------------------

Best local trains

*Connexxion Protos *Vallei Lijn|Valley Line









*Arriva Spurt*









*NS Buffel*









*Syntus Lint*









*Conexxion Lint*









*The best local train in the Netherlands. I like the Talent! *
(Left NS Koploper, Right DB Talent)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Morocco best railway transportation*

^^*Animated by Ωρτimuş SSC Morocco forumer *^^

*Ansaldo Breda Duplex (Z2M EMU)*



















-----------------------------------------------

*Prima 2 and renovated coaches *





























Repaint by Optimus
-----------------------------------------------

*Rabat-Salé Alstom Citadis tramway*










-------------------------

------------------------------------------

We are waiting for *TGV Duplex 2N2 in 2015*:cheers:


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

Luli Pop said:


> this too!
> is it UIC gauge?


That question makes no sense. Which UIC gauge? 

(It would also help if Australian railways were built to UIC specifications, which they most certainly are not.)


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Ayceman said:


> Well, if I had to pick the coolest still running US freight locomotive it would be the UP Challenger no. 3985:


wtf, it looks amazing and it brings 143 double cars!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Z2M Double-Deck EMU - Moroccan Railways*


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

The only daily intercity train in Brazil, operated by *Vale* (Belo Horizonte-Vitoria):









http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=238303&nseq=37






Locomotives in operation in this service: EMD BB45 (SD45) ex-ATSF (Santa Fe Railroad) #885 and #886
Romanian and Brazilian (Budd-MAFERSA) passengers cars (17 in each train)
Departures: 07:00 in Vitoria/07:30 in Belo Horizonte (all the days)
Travel Time: 13 hours
Distance: 660 Km


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

The Tilt Train in Queensland is proberbly the best, although Australia has one of the world's worst intercity rail systems. There are two versions of this train, one diesel and one electric. The electric one travels between Brisbane and Rockhampton twice per day, and the diesel one travels from Brisbane to Cairns once per day.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I like the ALP 46/A....sleek and powerful...


DSC03983 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC03989 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC03990 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

The best ones in India are the Rajdhani and Shatabdi Express Trains with LHB rakes by Alstom. 

*New Delhi - Calcutta Rajdhani Express*


2301 Kolkata Rajdhani by Akshay 30005, on Flickr

*New Delhi - Mumbai Rajdhani Express*


12951 Mumbai Rajdhani express by prateek_duggu, on Flickr

*New Delhi - Dibrugarh Town Rajdhani Express*


DBRT Rajdhani by Akshay 30005, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

The short distance intercity Shatabdi Express trains. The fastest trains in India.
Cross posting from the Indian sub forum




SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *Syed1976* @flickr
> 
> _Lucknow Shatabdi with WAP5_





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *cjboulier5* @flickr
> 
> Don't know which train.





Arul Murugan said:


> This picture carries the tag that LHB is made in germany!
> 
> Can any one explain more/
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Rajdhani Express Videos


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

And now the best of the lot. The ultra luxury tourist trains in India




Yagya said:


> Logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> Logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Some more




Yagya said:


> cc:train chartering and private rail cars
> 
> Logo:
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> Logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> cc:train chartering and private rail cars
> 
> Logo:
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> cc:train chartering and private rail cars


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
Amazing... but why all the train attendants seem to be male? That would kinda ruin the whole experience. Pretty and cute female crew would make it much better


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ yeah, but its India, male workers are much more worth and respected, so i heard.

Bring your own female instead :lol:


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Well simple logic. cute females cost a lot more


----------



## psychology (May 27, 2010)

VIP train in Thailand.


----------



## psychology (May 27, 2010)




----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

^^Who uses these VIP trains?


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

^^ James bond!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

what was he doing in "Bang"kok?? :jk:


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

^^ Did u see those double cushioned beds! ??


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

psychology said:


> VIP train in Thailand.


nice conference room on the wheels. I am curious how much it usually costs to book such an entire car, and how often people may actually use it.


----------



## iron_yuppy (May 5, 2010)

*LRT Purple Line*
*Manila, Philippines*












Manila Philippines LRT2.inbound.Santolan. by TimBos pics, on Flickr



















from wikipedia


----------



## VirusC (Mar 6, 2011)

*Italy*
ETR 500 Frecciarossa. max speed 300kmph











































ETR 600/610 Pendolino Tilting train. max speed 250kmph


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

*Italy*

Vivalto coaches for Interregio trains :cheers:


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

That can only be the Airport Express Train (Flytoget).
They go faster and follow the time schedule much tighter than any other Norwegian train.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

from spain 380 km/h
avril by talgo http://www.talgo.com/index.php/es/avril.php

















oaris by caf ( 350 km/h)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^ Amazing Indian train 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------




Kingdom of Saudi Arabia train~


----------

